# water/meth with N/A CIS???



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

Has anyone run this setup, I've been thinking about this as a way to lower my intake air temps and not worry about detonation as much. Do you need to wire it in to a MAF or MAP sensor because I have neither


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: water/meth with N/A CIS??? (apexT)*

The NA controllers that we supply feature built-in MAP sensors. So, that isn't a worry. How is your engine built, though? Are you running a super-high compression ratio? You are experiencing detonation issues in the current state of tune? How have you determined this to be the case? Are your IAT very high for any specific reason that we should consider? Or, are you simply looking for cooling benefits in general?
[www.usrallyteam.com]







[/url]


----------

